# Nemesis August Update



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Got a new tank for this guy, and still setting it up... so figured I'd take some video footage of him before I move him... This was all taken tonight, just edited to make it shorter and to remove the glare...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice, what tank are you moving it to?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Got a 8ft x 4ft... but I might put a divider and have him share it with another manny... not sure yet.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it's gonna be lost in 8x4 at that size, lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, hopefully he grows out nicely in there but we will see how things really go. I will post updates when I get things setup.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good, Smoke!...Nemesis is developing quite the personality!...Can't wait to see that monster 8ft x 4ft tank!....


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Beauty! 8x4!! Jesus!

He'll be one happy manny.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

8x4! I can only dream...









Outstanding fish smoke!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

My manny dreams at night of 8'X4' tanks lol. His spot isn't as dark as yours either. I need to move him to a bigger tank


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks all









Yeah I've got a couple with super nice humeral spots...

I notice that Mannies come in 2 builds: 

One with a more elongated body with longer humeral spots
One with a more rounded head and smaller humeral spot on the upper side behind the gills, usually with more reddish color on the gills... 

My theory is that they are male/female... just not sure which is which.

Here's the tank I got... I am just about ready to move it into where it needs to be, but I am waiting to paint the back and one side first before I move it...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine looks just like yours just not as dark a spot. He is the one in my pic an also in my gallery you can see more pics of him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

It's tough to see exactly what I mean, as they all are Mannies... just slight distinctions that I noticed. I will try to take a few pics of my other one and show you... he looks very similar to the build of yours. More so than Nemesis. Yeah you got that manny from osiris right? If so, then I have seen your Manny before.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah that's who I got it from. Awesome fish, fun to watch I really like mannies. I hope to grow mine out to be a brute but I know this is going to take a very long time lol.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

oh man that tank is sick! cant wait to see it in action


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks! I figured this thread will help give me some inspiration to get it done soon...

Here's a couple pics of my other Manny that I talked about with a different build from Nemesis:

















His name is "Dragon"


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's one badass manny u got there


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

The head on mine is not so rounded. The spot is about the same unless I turn the light off then it goes to black lol.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> The head on mine is not so rounded. The spot is about the same unless I turn the light off then it goes to black lol.


I am yet to see a larger Manny with a light spot though... so I think at some point yours (spot) will darken up.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice I hope so. I really like the look with the spot. I have tried more enriched food's an variety hoping to get him nutrients to bring the spot out, but i'm now thinking it has nothing to do with food.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice setup and very nice fish


----------

